# Casting material. Anyone local to Fort Worth wants it I'll meet you...



## mrbelvetron (Feb 5, 2015)

I found this while running around at work. I don't have any way to process or stabilize this but thought of the woodbarter members. It is a white oak and looks pretty gnarly.

http://i1241.Rule #2/albums/gg516/mrbelvetron/Mobile%20Uploads/20150202_100226_zpsyohodnlr.jpg
http://i1241.Rule #2/albums/gg516/mrbelvetron/Mobile%20Uploads/20150202_100232_zpswvcacehh.jpg
http://i1241.Rule #2/albums/gg516/mrbelvetron/Mobile%20Uploads/20150202_100259_zpsfa8zsjtr.jpg
http://i1241.Rule #2/albums/gg516/mrbelvetron/Mobile%20Uploads/20150202_100259_zpsfa8zsjtr.jpg

Anyone interested let me know.


----------

